# What gloves and PPE do you use for snaking a drain?



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

For gloves I have been using either leather or Ridgid Mitts. But a contractor friend told me about SheBee ugly gloves. He swears by these. And for $7 I thought I'd give them a chance

http://www.shubee.com/products/shubee-personal-protection/gloves/shubee-ugly-gloves.html

For other PPE its just safety goggles and a head lamp.

Coveralls too depending if I'm going to get splashed.
(oh and pocket full of latex gloves for under my snake gloves.)

So feel free to share what you use


----------



## Tony b (Aug 31, 2016)

I just use latex and ridgid cable mits never wore glasses or anything else. The more experienced I got the less dirty I got.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ever been on a job where no matter what kind of PPE you have and wind up covered head to toe in black sludge from medical examination room sinks and ask yourself "Why ****ing bother?"

Ugly gloves, latex gloves, glasses, and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Latex gloves with ugly gloves over them. I used to use leather gloves until they got snagged in the cable a couple times. No glasses, I just know when to quickly close my eyes before the spatter flies.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Blue Nitrile gloves and I try to remember to wear safety glasses. I've gotten purple primer and metal in my eyes in the past; it wasn't fun.

When shooting firearms I ALWAYS wear safetyglasses and usually ear protection in both ears; although sometimes I only put an ear plug in my right ear {the ear closest to the long gun}.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Ugly gloves and black nitrile gloves. Keep my mouth shut and don't do anything to cause my face to get splashed... most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll add boots, even if I'm wearing shorts.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought this thread was gona be about condoms..PPE and snaking drains...........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I'll add boots, even if I'm wearing shorts.












I'll wear the black leather motorcycle boots when I have to dig. I don't like dirt falling down into my sneakers making my white socks brown.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I'll add boots, even if I'm wearing shorts.


Redwings and shorts is my uniform 95% of the year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Redwings and shorts is my uniform 95% of the year.




I love my Redwings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I love my Redwings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get home from work and do stuff around the house, my wife will say why don't you take your boots off and be comfortable. Redwings are more comfortable than sneakers.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Agreed. Worth every dollar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

make sure the boots are steel tipped...cast is heavy when dropped, or a boiler coming down the stairs.....


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Got my shubee ugly gloves today. The secretary asked for me to get those ugly things out of the office. (they aren't even used yet lol)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

best gloves around are the cotton nit gloves dipped in latex( the china man comes around to the job sights selling out the back of his car..cheap)..they grip everything and if you want complete water proof, put some latex or nitrile gloves under them to help prevent rips or tears in the latex/nitrile....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

There was a guy at the company I worked for in California that would run his cable bare handed. He claimed it was safer because he once used ugly gloves and they got caught in the cable. 

Yes, his hands were always stained.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> There was a guy at the company I worked for in California that would run his cable bare handed. He claimed it was safer because he once used ugly gloves and they got caught in the cable.
> 
> Yes, his hands were always stained.


Thats disgusting.

Luckily I'm running a k-60 sectional. Even if they got caught the cable won't spin much once i let go of the lever.


----------

